# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Ranger Foto-Alben

## noox

In die bestehende Rangers Foto Galerie habe ich bewusst die Möglichkeit, eigene Fotoalben mit vielen Bildern anzulegen, ausgelassen. Einerseits, damit diese Gallerie nicht mit lauter gleichen Fotos vollgestopft wird, und andererseits, weil es für diese Software nicht so optimale Upload-Tools gab.

Allerdings gibt es schon hin und wieder den Bedarf, viele Fotos einer Serie zu präsentieren. Z.B. jetzt bei den ganzen Rennen. Viele haben zwar eigene Webseiten und Galerien. Manche aber auch nicht.

Desswegen habe ich eine neue Foto-Galerie installiert: https://downhill-rangers.com/foto-alben/

Momentan ist sie noch nicht sonderlich in die Dh-Rangers-Seiten integriert. Die User sind allerdings kopiert.

*Features*Viele Upload-Möglichkeiten:Normales Web-Uplaod (getestet, funktioniert)Java-Applet: Für viele Dateien. (getestet, funktioniert)WebDAV: Einfach im Windows Explorer kopieren (getestet, funktioniert)Windows-XP-Build-Upload (geht bei mir im Vista noch nicht)Gallery Remote: Eigene Java-Applikation zum Uploaden (noch nicht)Viele AnsichtsmodiNormale Ansicht in verschiedenen Größen (inkl. Originalgröße)Diashow in verschiedenen Größen (Javascript)Diashow Vollbild (Java Applet)Eigene Foto-AlbenKein Branding (Rangers-Logo optional). Prinzipiell besteht die Möglichkeit, dass jeder sein Foto selbst "branden" kann. Also sein eigenes Logo uploaden.Foto online bearbeiten: Drehen, Vorschaubild ausschneidenPasswort-Geschützte AlbenVersteckte Alben (man muss Url kennen)*
Erste Schritte
*Link: https://downhill-rangers.com/foto-alben/Anmelden: Link Rechts oben. Bis auf ein paar wenige User sollten alle funktionieren. Falls nicht, bitte melden.Man sieht das Haupt-Album. Rechts oben Suche. Links das Menü (entweder nur dieser Pfeil zum Rausklappen oder gesamt sichtbar). Unten sind die einzelnen Alben aufgelistet.*
Album anlegen
*In das Album einsteigen, unter dem das neue Album angezeigt werden soll. Bei leeren Alben auf "Kein Vorschaubild" klicken!Links das Menü öffnen (Pfeil)."Album hinzufügen" auswählenNamen ohne Sonderzeichen u. Leerzeichen eingeben (z.B. semmering-oem-2008-noox)Titel eingebenZusammenfassung (optionale zusätzliche Erklärung, erscheint als Untertitel)Schlüsselwörter zum FindenBeschreibung (optional)"Erstellen" klicken.Auf der nächsten Seite würde ich nur untern "Bewertungen für diese Album ermöglichen anklicken. Rest belassen.Unter "Wasserzeichen" kann man ein Logo für seine Pics auswählen.*
Fotos hinzufügen

*In das Album wechseln und auf "Fügen Sie ein Foto hinzu" klicken. Sind bereits Fotos vorhanden, muss im Menü auf "Elemente hinzufügen" geklickt werden.Vom Web Browser (Fotos in kleinen Mengen)Hochlade-Applet (einfachste Variante für mehrere Bilder, Mit Java)Windows XP Web-Publizieren (Automatisches Resize auf 1024 Pixel)Windows Vista Web-Publizieren (kein Resize)Von Picasa 2 (umständlich)Gallery Remote (aufwändig zu installieren, Upload selber sehr komfortabel)WebDAV (kein Resize)*
Fotos hinzufügen mit Web-Browser*Wie gehabt ganz easy.*

Fotos hinzufügen mit dem Hochlade-Applet*Java muss aktiviert werden.Es kommt eine Fehlermeldung bezüglich jpegtran. Wenn man das Programm installiert, können Fotos automatisch gedreht werden, falls notwendig. Habe ich mir noch nicht angesehen. Ignorierenim Applet: "Bild hinzufügen..."Wählt man links ein Bild aus, kann man rechts die Überschrift eingebenHochladen klicken.Alle Fotos werden automatisch raufgeladen.*

Fotos hinzufügen Windows XP Web-Publizieren

*Nachteil: Maximale Größe ist 1024 Pixel.Schritt 1. das Registry-File herunterladen.z.B. am Desktop speichernDie .reg Datei ausführen (doppelklicken, bestätigen)Windows Explorer bzw. Ordner mit Fotos öffnenLinks müsste eine blaue Leiste sein (Datei und Ordner-Aufgaben) Wenn nicht:Ordner ausblenden (Gibt's ein Symbol in der Symbolleiste, oder Menü "Ansicht -> Explorerleiste -> Ordner". Häkchen muss weg seinWenn noch immer nicht: Menü "Extras -> Ordneroptionen" Oben unter Aufgaben "Allgemeine Aufgaben in Ordnern anzeigen". "OK". Explorer schließen. Nochmals öffnen. Eventuell Ordner Ausblenden (siehe oben).Bilder auswählenRechts "Ausgewählte Elemente im Web veröffentlichen"WeiterBilder auswählen. WeiterAlbum auswählen. WeiterGröße Auswählen. Weiter*
Fotos hinzufügen Windows Vista Web-Publizieren

*Im Gegensatz zu Windows XP wird nicht skaliert!Schritt 1. das Registry-File herunterladen und am besten gleich ausführenWindows Fotogalery öffnenEventuell per Datei -> Ordner der Galerie hinzufügen gewünschte Fotos hinzufügenGewünschte Fotos markierenAuf "Drucken" -> Abzüge bestellenMountainbike Downhill - Freeride Dirt auf downhill-rangers.com auswählenAlbum auswählen oder neues machen.Uploaden*
Upload von Picasa 2
*
Ist sehr umständlich. Nich zu empfehlen. Original oder fixer Resize bis 1024 Pixel. Erlaubt nur ein paar Pics (angeblich bis 8MB Gesamtgröße)Picasa gibt's hier: picasa.google.com/Neues Album anlegen oder bestehenden Ordner verwendenRechte Maustaste auf Album oder Ordner (links)Im Kontext-Menü: Als HTML-Seite exportiereResize, Name und Speicherort auswählen -> WeiterAls Vorlage "XML-Code" AuswählenErstellenIn den Ordner gehen und Zippen. (Die Dateien und Ordner im erstellten Ordner zippen, nicht den Ordner selbst)Auf der Gallery-Foto-Upload-Seite diese Zip-Datei raufladen.*
Fotos hinzufügen mit Gallery Remote

* Gallery Remote bietet viele nützlichen Features: Drehen, Resizen, Einfache Benennung, etc. Allerdings läuft es mit Java, was nicht immer unproblematisch ist. Außerdem gehen die Features nur optimal mit weiteren Programmen, die die eigentliche Bildbearbeitung machen.*Installation*Download von gallery.menalto.com/wiki/Gallery_Remote
am besten die 30 MB exe mit JVM included.InstallierenMerken wo sich das Programm hininstalliert.Nach der Installation am besten eine Verknüpfung mit GalleryRemote.jar machen. (Auf Desktop, oder Quickstart, ...)*ImageMagick
*ImageMagick ist ein Programm zum Manipulieren von Grafiken (Skalieren, ausschneidne, umwandeln, ...)Sollte normal mit Gallery Remote mitinstalliert werden.Falls der Fehler kommt: "This application has failed to start because MSVCR70.dll was not found":Nochmals installieren.Wenn das nicht hilft: MSVCR70.dll downloaden und unter C:/Windows/System32 kopierenWenn die Meldung kommt, dass ImageMagick nicht installiert ist oder nicht funktioinert, dann ImageMagick neu installierenDownloadenInstallieren (Standardeinstellungen)Gallery Remote neu starten*Jpegtran*Jpegtran ist zum drehen der Bilder ohne QualitätsverlustDownloadDas exe-File in den Gallery-Haupt-Ordner kopieren*Einstellungen*Gallery Remote startenOptionen -> Einstellungen (General je nach belieben)Auf Server überspielen: Resize einstellen z.B. 1600.Diashow ist zum Ansehen im Vollbild-ModusUrls: Die Rangers Galerie hinzufügenNeuAlias: Z.B. Rangers Foto AlbenUsername: Euer Forums-UsernamePasswort: Euer Forums-PasswortGallery-Type: StandaloneGallery-Url: https://downhill-rangers.com/foto-alben/OKOK*Fotos uploaden*Ziel Gallery, Gallery Url "Rangers Foto Album" (oder ähnlich) auswählen und Anmelden klickenLinks sind die Alben gelistet. Gewünschtes Album auswählen oder neues Anlegen (Button unten)Unten auf Button "Bilder hinzufügen" klicken.Fotos auswählen OkDann kann man in der mittleren Spalte jedes Foto auswählen. In der Rechten Spalte kann man das jedes Pic drehen und die Überschrift angeben. Außerdem kann man die Reihenfolge ändern.Im rechten Vorschau-Fenster kann man die Bilder ausschneidenDann auf "Bilder auf Server Überspielen" klicken.* 

Fotos hinzufügen mit WebDAV (Vista, XP ähnlich)
*Reiter WebDAV im Browser (beim Upload) auswählenIm Exlorer oder Desktop: Auf Netzwerk(umgebung) rechts klickenNetzlaufwerk zuordnen/verbindenunten den Link "Verbindung mit einer Webseite herstellen ...." klickenWeiterEine benutzerdefinierte Netzwerkressource auswählenWeiterDie Adresse angeben, die im Browser bei Webdav angezeigt wird (z.B. https://downhill-rangers.com/foto-al...RockyMountain/)Username und Passwort angeben (vom Forum)Name der Verbindung eingeben (eventuell Album-Name)Jetzt kann man einfach Bild-Dateien in den neuen Web-Ordern kopieren.*
Fotos bearbeiten
*Foto-Album auswählenIn der Thumbnail-Ansicht auf die Auswahlbox klicken "Element Aktionen".Foto bearbeiten (oder gewünschtes auswählen)Unter "Foto bearbeiten" kann man es drehen.*
Beschriftung mehrerer Fotos ändern*Album wählen - Thumbnails der Fotos sichtbarMenü -> Beschriftungen ändern*
Eigenes Logo bzw. Branding*Auf "Ihr Konto" gehen (rechts oben)Links "Wasserzeichen" auswählenLogo uploaden (sollte schon eine richtige Größe haben. Falls Logo nicht rechteckig (z.B. Schriftzug) soll es in transparentem GIF oder PNG gespeichert sein. Ideal ist PNG, da dies Alphachannels erlaubt.Im Laufe des Jahres sollte dann noch dazukommen:gemeinsamer LoginRangers-LayoutTeilweise Integration mit bestehender Galeriez.B. Foto in die normale Galerie übertragen mit Rücklink.

----------


## TT-WaTcHeRs ChRiS

Spitze 






Gracias

----------


## Mtb-Flo

Sehr cool! 
Danke.

----------


## klana_radikala

find ich super  :Computer:

----------


## noox

Ich hab jetzt noch einiges ergänzt und alle Foto-Upload-Möglichkeiten ausgetestet.

Wenn man nur einzelne Fotos raufladen will: Normaler *Web-Upload*


Wenn man öfters viel raufladen will, ist *Gallery-Remote* das komfortabelste. Allerdings muss Java laufen und für die vollständige Funktionalität muss man ein paar Dinge installieren. Wenn's aber mal geht ist es ziemlich cool. (Resize voreinstellbar, Drehen, Schnelle Beschriftungsmöglichkeit, Vorschau, Ausschneiden, ...)


Wenn man die Fotos selber resized hat oder zumindest in einer vernünftigen Upload-Datei-Größe, kann man sie auch ganz einfach mit dem *Java-Applet* uploaden. Java macht nur bei manchen Rechner Mucken. Aber wenn's geht ist's total easy viele Fotos raufzuladen. 


Windwos XP *Web Publizieren*/Vista Publizieren: Sind auch ein paar Einstellungefn vorzunehmen. Wenn's eingerichtet ist, kann man via Windows-Explorer per Drag & Drop Dateien raufkopieren. Windows XP erlaubt leider max. 1024 (resized automatisch). Vista resized dafür gar nicht.

*WebDAV* funktioniert im Endeffekt so ähnlich wie Web Publizieren (Drag & Drop). Setup ist nur anders. Es gibt auch kein Resize.


Nochmals der Link: https://downhill-rangers.com/foto-alben/

Ich hab übrigens ein paar alte Foto-Alben raufgeladen. Kaprun 2000, Maribor 2000, Kaprun 2001. Ein paar weitere alte Fotoalben werden noch folgen.

----------


## pAz

die oldschool fotos san der hammer  :Eek: 
sehr fein die möglichkeit foto-alben raufzuladen

----------


## grisch

Kaprun 2000 war a fettes event. gerade der 4x am abend war a hammer! aber auch tagsüber neben der strecke stehn woar echt witzig. damals waren noch viele fahrer im skinsuit unterwegs (z.B. an haufen australier) wir haben auch einige fahrer in einem spar supermarkt getroffen, welche sich gerade mit unmengen an alk. eingedeckt haben! war damals noch eher party als leistungssport! Naja, lang is her. kann man ja fast sentimental werdn! 

Die alten pics sind echt da krocha!

----------


## noox

Ich hab Afritz 2001 noch raufgeladen. Da dürfte ich ein Foto von Matti Lehikoeinen haben. (Im Foto-Namen steht nur: Ein Finne). Der war damals 16 oder so... und er ist ja früher Austria-Cup gefahren.

Außerdem hab ich noch ein paar interessante Pics von Kaprun und Schladming 2002.

Ich muss mal die Rangers fragen, die haben noch Fotos (nicht elektronisch) von den Anfängen - ab 1994....

----------


## georg

> Ich muss mal die Rangers fragen, die haben noch Fotos (nicht elektronisch) von den Anfängen - ab 1994....


 Ich hab Photos ab ca. 1995.
Nauders Snow-DH, Austria Cup zB. Leogang (alte Strecke), Tauplitz, Kaprun WC (alte und neue Strecke), Arthofer Snow DH etc..
Aber natürlich analog, dh. ich müßte scannen. Das mach ich nur bei Schlechtwetter und konkreten Anfragen.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## noox

Nach der Saison (HErbst), wenn du sie mir schickst, könnte ich das schon machen... ich schicks dann wieder zurück...

----------


## georg

> Nach der Saison (HErbst), wenn du sie mir schickst, könnte ich das schon machen... ich schicks dann wieder zurück...


 ~3500-5000 Bilder? Davon vermutlich 100 brauchbare. Sortiert sind sie nach Jahren und dann nach Rennen.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Schaun wir mal.. behalten wirs mal im Gedächtnis.

----------


## 4x_racer

Könnt ihr mir bitte alle Bilder von meiner Gallerie löschen ?

Danke !


mfg

----------


## noox

Warum?

----------


## 4x_racer

> Warum?

  
Jo weil i die vielen Bilder vom mein bike überflüssig finde  :Wink:     
lg

----------


## noox

Aber wir net.. Ist doch a geiles Bike. Da sind ja schon Kommentare dabei und alles. Ich lösche ungern Sachen. Fotos, User, Threads, Posts, etc... nur wenn's unbedingt sein muss.

----------


## 4x_racer

> Aber wir net.. Ist doch a geiles Bike. Da sind ja schon Kommentare dabei und alles. Ich lösche ungern Sachen. Fotos, User, Threads, Posts, etc... nur wenn's unbedingt sein muss.




ok dann lass sie da  :Wink:  



lg

----------


## noox

danke!  :Wink:

----------


## Freaky

@noox
echt wahnsinn wie du das hier alles managst und immer auf den neuesten stand hältst!  :Thank You!:

----------


## DasMatti

hüstlhüstlarschkriecherhusthust  :Wink: 
ne spaß, finds schon toll was hier im board alles getan wird.
Find auch das das mit Abstand eins der besten, gepflegtesten Boards überhaupt ist...!

ride on
matti

----------


## hillbilly

kann ich eigentlich meine fotos nicht selber löschen?
wenn nicht kannst du mir bitte das neust upgeloadete foto, das gespiegelt ist bitte löschen, mir ist da ein kleiner fehler passiert.
thx

----------


## noox

Hab das Foto gelöscht.

In diesem Thread geht's aber eigentlich um die Rangers-Foto-Alben: https://downhill-rangers.com/foto-alben/

Im Gegensatz zur Galerie: www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/ 


Ich weiß, ist momentan etwas verwirrend.

----------


## grunzl

meinst du nicht https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/  
ist halt verwirrend  :Wink:

----------


## noox

uups! Ja klar. Da ist beim copy/paste was daneben gegangen. Hab's ausgebessert.

----------


## pyrosteiner

Ich hab mal ne Frage die nicht zu 100% zum Thema passt aber trotzdem interessant ist:

Ist die Anzahl der Fotos die ein User hochladen kann irgendwie begrenzt? Also Anzahl oder Speicherplatz oder so?

Im IBC Forum hat jeder User 150 MB Space für Fotos, dann ist schluss. Wie ist es hier?

----------


## noox

Prinzipiell gibt es keine Obergrenze. Ich habe es aber absichtlich so gemacht, dass man Fotos nur einzeln uploaden kann, damit man sich eher überlegt, nur die besseren Fotos raufzuladen, und nicht alle.


Falls jemand gerne eine ganze Serie von Fotos z.B. von einem Event raufladen möchte, gibt es noch unsere Rangers Foto-Alben: https://downhill-rangers.com/foto-alben/

Ich muss die mal etwas besser integrieren, damit diese auch leichter gefunden und benutzt werden.

----------

